# Room or Small Flat wanted in Thessaloniki



## savarios (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm looking for a room or small flat to rent in Thessaloniki whilst I find my feet. I'm moving from Hungary my current abode and will be looking for work too - I'm a native (UK) English teacher with CELTA and 11 years experience.


----------

